# CHEST PAIN



## 15457 (May 5, 2006)

I have suffered gred since I can remember. I am now on previcid twice a day. About 2 years ago I started suffering some sort of attacks. They thought at first it was a heartattack but when tested i was ok. So then they thought I may have had a blocked duct and went in and cleaned it out but I still had the pain. I discoverd it also is worse after some foods I eat such as dairy. So now I try and stay away form it. I also suffer from IBS. I was sent to a Dr in Philadelphia who said the chest pain was due to my IBS but he never did any tests on me, just read my report form what was done here.And now I am having bout of problems with gas. It is not pleasent. The chest pain is awful, when it first started it was more in my chest and it went into my neck and jaw and sometimes into my lower face but now it is more centered between the shoulder blades but still goes into my jaw. I never know what will set it off. Eating is becoming more of a chore than anything, I don't even enjoy food anymore. Does anyone have any input or suffer from the chest pains ?I am desperate!!!You can emal me at kisssme730###aol if you have any input.....ty


----------



## 15456 (May 1, 2006)

Hi Shar..I am sorry to hear about your chest pains. I too have the same problems. I really get scared and anxious on top of the pains in my chest, shoulders, back and jaw. I went to a cardiologist who did echocardiograms and nuclear stress tests all to tell me that my problems are not my heart (which is good). Anyway, I am trying the low carb diet route. I have only been doing it for the past week, but it has seemed to help. There are some other really great ideas to try on this board, they seem to have helped others. Even after just a week, I find that I can tell when the "carb" is not a good carb.. Anyway, I hope this helps and best of luck to you! Let me know how you do..Troubled Tummy


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Shar,My wife and I both have indigestion based forms of GERD. Mine was of the nausea reflux form, my wife's the heart attack variety. We have both stopped it with a flavonoid supplement called Provex CV.I think it worth a trial. If it works, you will be able to eliminate the PPIs, which is a good thing over the long run.Write me if you are interested in trying it out.Mark


----------



## 15457 (May 5, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by TroubledTummy:Hi Shar..I am sorry to hear about your chest pains. I too have the same problems. I really get scared and anxious on top of the pains in my chest, shoulders, back and jaw. I went to a cardiologist who did echocardiograms and nuclear stress tests all to tell me that my problems are not my heart (which is good). Anyway, I am trying the low carb diet route. I have only been doing it for the past week, but it has seemed to help. There are some other really great ideas to try on this board, they seem to have helped others. Even after just a week, I find that I can tell when the "carb" is not a good carb.. Anyway, I hope this helps and best of luck to you! Let me know how you do..Troubled Tummy


----------



## 15457 (May 5, 2006)

I am sorry it took so long to get back to you, not sure about how this site works, you can email me At kisssme730###aol. Shar


----------



## 16181 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by TroubledTummy:Hi Shar..I am sorry to hear about your chest pains. I too have the same problems. I really get scared and anxious on top of the pains in my chest, shoulders, back and jaw. I went to a cardiologist who did echocardiograms and nuclear stress tests all to tell me that my problems are not my heart (which is good). Anyway, I am trying the low carb diet route. I have only been doing it for the past week, but it has seemed to help. There are some other really great ideas to try on this board, they seem to have helped others. Even after just a week, I find that I can tell when the "carb" is not a good carb.. Anyway, I hope this helps and best of luck to you! Let me know how you do..Troubled Tummy


Did your chest pain feel like someone was giving you a bear hug? Pressure between the boobs? and when you sit down, it feels like someone is shoving your inerds into your chest cavity?


----------

